# Freehand 10 auf Windows - Text in Spirale von außen nach innen



## hick70 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze auf meinem PC mit Windows XP Freehand 10. 

Nun will ich gerne einen Text in Spiralform erstellen, wobei der Text von Außen nach Innen läuft. Im Netz habe ich nur eine Anleitung für den Mac gefunden.
Die andere Richtung ist ja einfach. Spiegelung hat auch nicht wirklich geklappt. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Danke schon jetzt,
Hick70


----------



## akrite (2. Februar 2009)

... ich habe zwar nur FH 11 , es sollte aber in 10 genauso funktionieren :
die Spirale markieren (anklicken) , Modifizieren > Pfade ändern > Richtung umkehren !  Et voila , schon läuft der Text von außen nach innen !


----------



## hick70 (3. Februar 2009)

Super, vielen Dank. 

Nun aber noch etwas: Die Schrift ist Richtung Zentrum gewandt. Wie kann ich es machen, dass die Schrift umgekehrt lesbar ist, also nach außen gerichtet? (Es ist so schwer, das zu erklären... Sorry!)

Viele Grüße
Hick70


----------



## akrite (4. Februar 2009)

Alles ist möglich, es hängt nur davon ab, welche Richtung(von innen nach außen betrachtet) Deine Spirale hat : dreht sie im UZS, wechselst Du erst die Pfadrichtung und fügst Text an Pfad. Jetzt sollte der Text von außen nach innen laufen und die Grundlinie nach außen weisen. Läuft Deine Spirale gegen UZS, spiegelst Du erst die Spirale ....


----------

